
Microsoft’s Nadella Wants to Help Coders Take a Quantum Leap - qu4ntumturk
https://www.wired.com/story/microsofts-nadella-wants-to-help-coders-take-a-quantum-leap/
======
Piskvorrr
Quantum leap? As in, "smallest physically possible"?

~~~
qbrass
The TV show.

He wants them trapped in the past, leaping from life to life, striving to put
right what once went wrong, and hoping each time that their next leap, will be
the leap home.

